# For the Nay-Sayers of the "Too Tight" 1911....



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I offer for your consideration:
4,000 Round Wilson Combat Report
(Not my gun or report)

2000rds between cleanings.

:watching:

Cheers.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

That there is one nice pistol.:mrgreen:

I have been extremely pleased with that purchase (my pistol/review).

Wilson Combat is not in business to dissatisfy.

You can't go wrong with a Wilson.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't doubt that it "can" be done, but it seriously depends on what type of shooting one is doing. The simple act of carrying a gun concealed every day has far more to do with it choking than the shooting of said gun. Think about all the lint, dead skin, humidity and the like, and that's just carrying the damn thing.

Now, when we get into shooting outdoors, rolling around in the dirt and such... things change drastically. Some pictures to illustrate my point...

















That's my Kimber Raptor Pro II after ONE day shooting in a Magpul Dynamics Carbine class. It actually functioned pretty well. The weak link were the magazines, and those were some of the better ones on the market (Chip McCormicks power mags). They just got too full of dirt to function because we were rolling around in it all day.

Now, people may say "that'd happen to any gun", but I disagree. I broke out the HK USP for the rest of the class. At one point, the hammer/firing pin area was literally FULL of dirt, as if someone had poured a handful over it while in the holster. I left it once I noticed it just to see if the pistol would function. The very next transition drill, I drew and fired. It functioned without problems the whole day.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE 1911's, especially well crafted ones, but there's a limit to their functionality, as with any mechanical device.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess I would have to take a Magpul course and find out for myself on how good it would run.

I would bet that with the right mags there wouldn't be an issue, but that is only an assumption on my part.

Here is a muck test I found on youtube: *:adult:* *warning cursing in video*
YouTube - 1911 Muck Test

Popcornsmilie


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Chip McCormick mags are top tier for 1911's btw.

Oh, and Springfield 1911m1's are NOT "Too tight". They're rattle traps, and quite honestly better suited for running in the muck. Kinda thinking the next 1911 I buy will not be a "tight" one.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a quite a few CMC mags I _personally_ wouldn't consider them to be a top tier mag. I consider a wilson 47D or wilson ETM mag or anything from tripp research a top tier mag.

I'm pretty sure that the pistol in the video is a new production springfield milspec. I have one right beside me now and I'll tell you that the slide to frame fit is not much looser than my TRP or my wilson combat. Yes, the whole pistol is not fitted as tightly, but it is rather tightly fitted than the old colt rattle trap war horses.

When you say "too tight", what do you specifically mean?

Cheers.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Going on the premise of the original post in this thread, Wilson's, Springfield Custom Shop's, Kimber's and the like. I've had a few older guns in the past that rattled like a baby toy when shaken. I traded or sold them to get some "precision" 1911's. Now I kinda wish I hadn't. Nothing wrong with the Kimbers or Springers I've owned, but that Magpul class shook my faith in them being that when I needed it to work it didn't, but as you can see from the pics below, it was overly filthy dirty. I really wouldn't expect it to work with that much gunk on it and it didn't. 

The HK on the other hand just slugged thru the muck. Mainly because there's a lot less frame rail to slide contact points and a crap load of room inside the frame for stuff to shake it's way out. Again, I love me some 1911's, but for rolling around in the dirt type shooting, I'll go polymer from now on. A shame too, because I shoot the 1911's better than any other guns I own.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> the old colt rattle trap war horses.


like this one? pretty funny, cuz everyone that picks it up, 1st thing they do is shake it and they make a sour face cuz it rattles like a canteen fulla marbles. runs like a champ with 5$ chorinco mags and junk SWC reloads. :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thunder Ranch runs uber tight Les Baers. Clint Smith has one with oodles of rounds down the pipe and holster wear to boot. My Baer has a meager 6,000 rounds through it with 0 problems clean or dirty.


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

oak1971 said:


> Thunder Ranch runs uber tight Les Baers. Clint Smith has one with oodles of rounds down the pipe and holster wear to boot. My Baer has a meager 6,000 rounds through it with 0 problems clean or dirty.


 Les Baer is super tight. And super reliable.


----------

